# One For The (Rail) Road



## WhoozOn1st (Oct 1, 2010)

A pleasant surprise while attending college outside New York City was it being okay to hoist a brewski on the Metro-North run from Grand Central to Bronxville. And I could grab one on the platform on the way to boarding! This NY Times story looks at differences in preferred liquid libations between Metro-North and Long Island Rail Road commuters.

Cocktail? Choices Vary on Rail Lines From the City

"Last year, passengers bought nearly three million drinks and snacks from commissary carts and bar cars run by the railroads, generating $9 million in revenue."






If you can read this graphic you need another drink.
​


----------



## jimhudson (Oct 1, 2010)

Guess the stress of living in the city is just too much as the previous "I hate New York!" poster said! Or else those Yankees just don't need a real reason to get bombed! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## MikefromCrete (Oct 2, 2010)

I find it interesting that Metro North and Long Island actually operate the sales outlets at the stations. In Chicago, Metra gave up on on-board sales of liquor and soft drinks, but each of the downtown stations have places where concessionaires sell beverages.


----------



## AlanB (Oct 2, 2010)

Metro North still has a few bar cars in use, but they only run on the New Haven line. If you ride the other 2 lines, then you must buy from the cart before boarding. And on the LIRR all trains are buy before boarding, with one exception. That exception being one special evening train to Montuak that you must pay a premium to ride and make a special reservation for.


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Oct 2, 2010)

AlanB said:


> Metro North still has a few bar cars in use, but they only run on the New Haven line. If you ride the other 2 lines, then you must buy from the cart before boarding. And on the LIRR all trains are buy before boarding, with one exception. That exception being one special evening train to Montuak that you must pay a premium to ride and make a special reservation for.


I distinctly remember Joe Clift telling me the _Cannonball_ doesn't offer on board liquor sales anymore to regular coach passengers. My memory, admittedly, not being what it once was.


----------



## AlanB (Oct 3, 2010)

Green Maned Lion said:


> AlanB said:
> 
> 
> > Metro North still has a few bar cars in use, but they only run on the New Haven line. If you ride the other 2 lines, then you must buy from the cart before boarding. And on the LIRR all trains are buy before boarding, with one exception. That exception being one special evening train to Montuak that you must pay a premium to ride and make a special reservation for.
> ...


And he's right. The key words being "regular coach passengers". You're not a regular coach passenger when you make a reservation and pay the premium to ride in the special car.


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Oct 4, 2010)

*shrug*


----------

